

What's happening with WebKit? by Peter Beverloo - erichocean
http://peter.sh/

======
erichocean
Peter's blog is just plain awesome: a weekly recap of everything significant
that's going on with the WebKit/Chrome/Chromium projects.

Highly informative and recommended.

